# A year in summary 2015- Gleammachine-Essex Detailer.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As all details are now completed for 2015, I thought I would share a small percentage of the cars detailed throughout the year.
These are but a few of the cars that are generally saved for social media and where time hasn't allowed multiple before and after shots.

_*Celebrating it's 13th year anniversary in January 2016 - Gleammachine's reputation is built upon it's clients recommendations, repeat custom and the ability to maximise every detail to it's full potential, whether that may be an exotic supercar, prestige marque, cherished sportscar or simply your pride and joy.*_

*January.*







*Febuary.*









*March.*











*April.*







*May.*





*June.*





*July.*







*August.*







*September.*







*October.*





*November.*









*December.*







I would just like to take the time to wish all on Detailing World a very Merry Christmas and an amazing New Year, and thank you for the support in 2015.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some Cracking cars there Rob - Have a Good Xmas


----------



## NickGTI (Jul 17, 2008)

Stunning work Rob!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Quite a display there Rob, always nice to see your work :thumb: Have a good christmas and New Year and can't wait to see what you get upto next year


----------



## adamsalter2002 (Dec 5, 2012)

Everyone outstanding!!! :thumb: 
Can I ask what product you used on the RS4 in March as my Dad wants me to do his S4 in the same colour! Again great work. Adam


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Great work Rob, no guessing required for my favourite


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work Rob, have a great Christmas (break ) and Happy New Year.
Long may Gleammachine's success continue into and beyond 2016 :thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful selection of cars mate and top work as always.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


>


Bloody hell, did this fit in the garage

Cracking work


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Top quality work as usual Rob!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2015)

Merry Christmas, Rob


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

LOL dubstyle that is exactly what I had thought! Lovely work Rob.
Merry Christmas and thanks for your kind wishes - hope you have a great 2016.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cracking selection of cars in what has been a very rewarding year for you, have a great Christmas and looking forward to seeing your work in 2016.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

dubstyle said:


> Bloody hell, did this fit in the garage
> 
> Cracking work


It certainly did, my garage is the Tardis


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys, 2016 is already shaping up nicely to be another good year.
Have a great Christmas all and see you in the New Year.:thumb:



Soul boy 68 said:


> Cracking selection of cars in what has been a very rewarding year for you, have a great Christmas and looking forward to seeing your work in 2016.





Cy-Zuki said:


> LOL dubstyle that is exactly what I had thought! Lovely work Rob.
> Merry Christmas and thanks for your kind wishes - hope you have a great 2016.





CleanMe said:


> Merry Christmas, Rob





WHIZZER said:


> Some Cracking cars there Rob - Have a Good Xmas





NickGTI said:


> Stunning work Rob!





muzzer42 said:


> Quite a display there Rob, always nice to see your work :thumb: Have a good christmas and New Year and can't wait to see what you get upto next year





adamsalter2002 said:


> Everyone outstanding!!! :thumb:
> Can I ask what product you used on the RS4 in March as my Dad wants me to do his S4 in the same colour! Again great work. Adam


Thanks mate, if I'm honest I can't really remember what products I finished with, possibly PolishAngel as it was a standard service.



cossiecol said:


> Great work Rob, no guessing required for my favourite





James_R said:


> Nice work Rob, have a great Christmas (break ) and Happy New Year.
> Long may Gleammachine's success continue into and beyond 2016 :thumb:





Stu Mac said:


> Beautiful selection of cars mate and top work as always.





halam said:


> Top quality work as usual Rob!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Some bloody lovely metal there, all in glassy top quality finish. Love em.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Some serious metal there Rob, great work as always


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Some stunning cars:thumb:


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

top notch and stunning cars.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Rob, great work. I always enjoy reading/following your posts and one thing I always notice is that the weather always looks amazing in your final pictures! How do you manage that?!

Very best wishes for the New Year, and I hope 2016 is a fruitful one for you.

Jon


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks fella's.:thumb:



alfajim said:


> Some bloody lovely metal there, all in glassy top quality finish. Love em.





unique detail said:


> Some serious metal there Rob, great work as always





tonyy said:


> Some stunning cars:thumb:





mac1459 said:


> top notch and stunning cars.





JBirchy said:


> Absolutely stunning Rob, great work. I always enjoy reading/following your posts and one thing I always notice is that the weather always looks amazing in your final pictures! How do you manage that?!
> 
> Very best wishes for the New Year, and I hope 2016 is a fruitful one for you.
> 
> Jon


Happy New Year to you and your family also Jon, and thanks for your support over the years. 
The weathers not always great, but what I should say is "the sun always shines on the righteous"


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

*Gleammachine*

Wow! Simply love the finishes you have achieved on all these vehicles. They look absolutely stunning. The name of your business certainly explains exactly what you do. Great stuff, keep it going!


----------



## cosport (Apr 13, 2011)

You impress the finished ones, I let's like much the audi r8 blue. This one treated with wax carnauba?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

AIRTUNE UK said:


> Wow! Simply love the finishes you have achieved on all these vehicles. They look absolutely stunning. The name of your business certainly explains exactly what you do. Great stuff, keep it going!


That's very kind, thank you.



cosport said:


> You impress the finished ones, I let's like much the audi r8 blue. This one treated with wax carnauba?


Thanks, from memory I think it was a PolishAngel detail so would have received Master Sealant (synthetic/polymer).


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Awesome work, good too see your keeping busy:thumb:


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

just beautiful


----------

